# Squiggles Monday



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thinking about going Monday. I looked at th NOAA forecast 8 knots 1-2. What do you guys think that have advanced weather forecast?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I wish I could go do that instead of snapper fishing!! Looks like it will be a nice day to me.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We are going out Sunday for an overnighter. Looks pretty good. The wind forecast is better than the wave forecast. They are predicting 5-10 and some 5 and even variable while we are out. Looks like it should be nice.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

West wind 5-10 with 1-2ft seas, 30% chance of rain. I like it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Think I'm gonna make a trip out of it. I will be dragging big baits so hopefully it will be a bill slapping good time. The water temp at the squiggles is 79.6.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*How far to squiggles*

How far from destin pass is the squiggles? How far from pcola


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

floorman1 said:


> How far from destin pass is the squiggles? How far from pcola


It's about 54 miles south of destin.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

start trolling at the Ozark on the way to the Squiggles.. you' ll catch fish.. tuna wahoo, mahia, before you get out that far... save gas.. :yes:


----------

